# A weight control video that some might find interesting



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I really like this one.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

painterswife said:


>


Excellent


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I’ve watched many of his videos over the years. There are a couple of other Doctors who’s videos I also watch.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

100%! Simplest way to lose weight is to eat more nothing. It takes practice to get used to it. I started with eating nothing for 1 meal/day. Then expanded to eating nothing for 2 meals. It wasn't nearly as bad as I thought, so soon I was eating nothing all day! Eating nothing for 3 days straight was a whole new experience (full ketosis!), with new challenges. Most I've done was 5-1/2 days. It's very effective!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

He brings up some good points, but in my opinion he also glosses over some good points.

I am not trying to say that there is something wrong with using fasting as a way of losing weight, because a lot of people find it helpful. I am simply saying that it will work better for some people than for other people

The first point I wish to make is, is, your body functions much better when you are younger and not as well when you are older. When is why people tend to gain a few when they get older: younger people USE those calories when they are active while older people tend to store more calories as fat. Curse you, Mother Nature!

And, secondly, in a body that runs well, blood sugar and the hormone insulin work hand in hand to run your body. They remain in balance with each other. Taken together, they give you energy, maintain your body, keep you warm, and the whole 9 yards. Insulin does more than trigger your body to store calories in the form of fat. The problem a lot of us older folks have is that our bodies no longer release the correct amount of insulin for the available blood sugar, and then blood sugar and insulin are no longer in balance. At that point our bodies no longer work very efficiently: it is a bit like an engine that burns oil or one that has water in the gas 

And, if you are an older person, your body might glitch in a variety of ways because our internal organs age along with the rest of our bodies. He does a GOOD job of explaining one way that your body might glitch but there are other errors of metabolism possible. If fasting works for you, great! Do it. But if fasting does not work for you, it just means that you might need a different form of dieting than fasting.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

If you watch more of your videos, you will come to understand that he is very much a person that says use what works for you. 

His videos are short and varied. Better to watch and digest small bits of info at a time. It may not work for everyone but it may just be the right solution for someone.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Eating nothing for 12 hours causes my stomach to cramp up very painfully, gives me headaches and makes me dizzy and stupid. Eating nothing causes heart palpitations if I go more than 36 hours.

Hubby is a strong believer in religious fasting. I tried but just can't do it.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Not everybody CAN fast. Personally fasting ALSO makes me sick.

For many people fasting works: for others it does not. My body does not deal well with fasting either, though my brother did well with it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

He is pretty clear that this is one way to lower the insulin component of weight control. He also points out that it can be done by lowering carbs instead of fasting. This is information, this is not for those that can't fast.


----------



## Peterson (10 mo ago)

Recently my sister started the same series of videos talking about dieting, weight loss, and fitness. And it's so interesting to listen to and learn something new about your body and its reactions to external factors. Love her videos (as much as these you shared) and the way she's filming and editing them.


----------



## sadalmond (10 mo ago)

I found this Youtube series quite insightful as well. https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4BC9D263F4300814


----------



## Peterson (10 mo ago)

gastonkilby said:


> So cool, your sister helps people get in their shape by filming informative videos. By the way, can I ask you what software does she use?


Sure! She uses a free video editor called Fastreel, which you can access by entering the website. You don't even have to download anything on your computer or laptop. Just open the link and start editing your videos.


----------

